# Rare wartskin angler frogfish anyone ??( Dragon Aquarium )



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Saw it in DA Mississauga , very nice fish and rare in colours


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nice, how much was it?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

They asking for $120 maybe discount a little bit , in somewhere they selling for 160 plus tax and shipping, not often see in LFS


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

John at NAFB gets them in now and then for about $60. Last around I thought about it too long then it sold (a nice small yellow guy like that). 

Thanks for posting though, you never know...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

If we talk rare, this is at Aquatic Kingdom. Don't know the price. 
View attachment 42929


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! I'd love a Nautalis even if they likely are a bit boring. I've kept both Octopus and Cuttlefish and they both share the same weakness all cephs except the nautalis share. Short lifespans. This guy if not full grown should live several years or longer in a (proper) aquarium. 

They require low temps and a high tank. Something with red led's only would be pretty cool.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are asking me, they should never be fished out for any reason. Nautilus is an endangered species. Not to talk about the conditions they need to live. Cold water, high pressure, little to no light. They live at 300+m depths. 
These guys are the one of the few animals from the dinosaur era, and we are killing them with our hobby. 

Don't tell the ones from AK (around 10 nautilus) are tank raised. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Nautilus are not endangered. At least not officially. I'm not disputing that they might be, but what makes you think they are more endangered then any number of fish that are collected 1000x more then them. Not to mention that most nautilus are collected to be made into things or their shells as display pieces while a few dozen make their way into the pet trade.

They are not hard to take care of they just require different care then reef animals because surprise surprise they are not from the reef, although do venture up there from time to time.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, I know. They will be on the list. United Nations Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species are working on this now.
And yes, you are right, Banggai Cardinalfish is one example where this hobby brought them near extinction.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

TankCla said:


> If we talk rare, this is at Aquatic Kingdom. Don't know the price.
> View attachment 42929
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look like sea monster  ugly ugly


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

zoapaly said:


> Look like sea monster  ugly ugly


It is a beauty.


----------



## Andyn (Dec 29, 2012)

I saw them too at AK they were $100 each. I would keep them but I don't have a pressurized tank and a big chiller.


----------



## BettaBubbles (Jan 20, 2014)

zoapaly said:


> Saw it in DA Mississauga , very nice fish and rare in colours


My first reaction was "...which side is up?" Then I looked it up on YouTube. Then was still confused about which side was up...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I've seen these occasionally in stores. R20 had one in its shipment last fall. you can't keep them with other fish or they will all be lunch LOL.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

TankCla said:


> Yes, I know. They will be on the list. United Nations Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species are working on this now.
> And yes, you are right, Banggai Cardinalfish is one example where this hobby brought them near extinction.


That's all I'm saying. It may be foolish for a shop to bring them in without buyers, but there is no reason someone who wants to keep them shouldn't be allowed to as long as other animals are being collected both in the pet trade and for other non food reasons.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

corpusse said:


> ...but there is no reason someone who wants to keep them shouldn't be allowed to as long as other animals are being collected...


Correct me if I got this wrong, but you are a true believer of total destruction, not to learn from past mistakes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

